# Ladies, were you attracted to your husband because of...



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

A) Physical looks (but not very smart)
B) Smartness (but nerdy looking)
C) Moola galore! (fat and ugly)
D) None of the above

Also, if your relationship failed, could it have been because you married him for A or C?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Answers: D and No

I married him because he had a kind heart, and we had similar lifetime goals. Our relationship failed because his heart changed and he wanted to have everything that we achieved together....with someone else. Appearance was never the attracting force. He was a little overweight and average looking when we met.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

wow...why with someone else if you had similar goals? I know you said his heart changed but that really doesn't make a lot of sense unless his attraction for you diminished.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

C is funny but I'll have to go with D. It feels like at times my relationship is failing miserably but I'd have to say it's because he's a confusing butt not overly attractive or rich. :rofl:


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm going with D. I was attracted to him because of his looks, but also his alpha attitude, but ultimately fell for him when I found out about his sense of humor and sensitive heart.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

moonangel said:


> wow...why with someone else if you had similar goals? I know you said his heart changed but that really doesn't make a lot of sense unless his attraction for you diminished.


My story is complicated. Over the years my estranged husband and I became financially well off. It went to his head and his kind heart changed. The "someone else" was a whole slew of 20 something year old "sugar babies". He wanted the wealth, but have a young lady stroking his ego. As long as they were telling him "how great thou art" he spent a fortune on them and drained our business dry. When his heart changed, his goals change too. 

I now truly belief his attraction to me was physical (but that wasn't your question). As a 21 year old woman, I definitely had the look--figure, face, hair, etc. And had the Southern charm to go along with it. For a "Peter Pan Syndrome" man in his forties, I no longer fit the bill because I aged too. It's interesting when I see photos of some of the women he took up with. Most of them look as I did at age 21. Almost eerie.......

But, to answer your question....The attraction to my husband was not physical appearance.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

D. None of the above. I was attracted to his sense of humor, his chivalrous ways, and just the pure "niceness" of him.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

My husband has tons of good qualites. I'm not very sure which one attracts me the most, so I think I'm attracted to him by the whole package of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

D None of the above for me. It was an emotional connection from the beginning. That emotional connection was there for the first 6 years we were together after we met and I thought I was the luckiest woman alive. Sadly it was some bad news that triggered a depression and possible resurfacing of mental illness that has made our marriage tough for the past 4.5 years. My husband isn't the most physically attractive man in the world but to me, he is because of that emotional connection, which is far more important to me than looks.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i liked my husband because he was smart, and he was my other half i was looking for. we were kids, so money wasnt in play. he was cute. he was kind to me, and kind to the little guy being done wrong. he has kind words, and dosent think you should be mean to animals.

i dont really know what it exactly was, i just know i found my mirror twin [gross i know] we were inseperatable from day one...

drove our moms insane, and 20 years later, we still act the same "joined at the hip" way.


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

D. I was attracted to my husband because he was on the same pursuit of truth that I was and he had some answers I needed. And he saw me differently than anyone had before.


----------



## Secret1 (Jan 23, 2011)

D. I was attracted to my husband because of his kind heart


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I'd have to go with D. It wasn't any one thing...it was a whole package. He was intelligent, funny, kind, and then when we met in person (we met through a dating site), I was attracted to him physically. Money definitely had nothing to do with it, as he was completely and utterly broke at the time. LOL


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

A combination of A & D for me. He never did grand in school, but did manage a few years in Computer College doing fine. It was his kind heart, how he treated me day in & day out & everyone in his life. I found him that 1 special guy who I could be my outragous self with, even willing to wait till marraige for me & he still loved me. These things won my heart over.


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

*Answer = D*

I liked the fact that he had prospects and ambition. He was at University and hoping for a career in Accountancy. 
Then I liked that we were similar in personality, we shared similar likes and dislikes.
And of course it helped that we liked each other.
Hia sense of humour is hard to find sometimes + he's wayyyy too serious a lot of the time. 
But something must be working for us to still be together 26 years later:smthumbup:


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

LonelyNLost said:


> I'm going with D. I was attracted to him because of his looks, but also his alpha attitude, but ultimately fell for him when I found out about his sense of humor and sensitive heart.


same here.


there should be E,for a hot and smart husband


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

827Aug said:


> My story is complicated. Over the years my estranged husband and I became financially well off. It went to his head and his kind heart changed. The "someone else" was a whole slew of 20 something year old "sugar babies". He wanted the wealth, but have a young lady stroking his ego. As long as they were telling him "how great thou art" he spent a fortune on them and drained our business dry. When his heart changed, his goals change too.
> 
> I now truly belief his attraction to me was physical (but that wasn't your question). As a 21 year old woman, I definitely had the look--figure, face, hair, etc. And had the Southern charm to go along with it. For a "Peter Pan Syndrome" man in his forties, I no longer fit the bill because I aged too. It's interesting when I see photos of some of the women he took up with. Most of them look as I did at age 21. Almost eerie.......
> 
> But, to answer your question....The attraction to my husband was not physical appearance.


I see. Very sad but it sounds as though you've accepted it and moved on. I've wondered about that...husband going for younger hotter chicks when I'm old and gray...but then again, the way he was brought up, he doesn't care fore the physical looks. Emotional and the family thing is strong in his heart.

Thank you so much for sharing a piece of your story.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Girls,

I'm glad that it wasn't any of the above. It's funny though 'cause I know quite a few people who marry for those things (not talking about the people on tv) and then when things don't go right, they don't know why and won't listen to the truth...anyway...I appreciate all your replies. Thank you.


----------



## BoardNMom (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess I would have to go with D also. Although he is a very attractive man he is also smart so A doesn't quite fit. However it was not really a physical attraction for me as much as just the fact that he was a hard working guy with great family values similar to mine. I knew he would be a good father and was someone I could rely on and depend on.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

D - none of the above.

He is good-looking (still) and extremely smart and definitely not nerdy.

I know what it was - that third leg! HA


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

C-total nerd, not unattractive but intellectually stimulating. That has waned quite a bit over the years. He now resembles a walmart door greeter "Hello, how are you?" "Thank you and have a nice day."


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

That was suppose to be B not C, sorry.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I feel for Mr.G because of his ice blue eyes, his sexy voice that all my friends love and the way he treats me like a devoted husband of the 50's, without expecting to be served. He has lovingly showed me how wonderful and mysterious marriage is. My husband showers me with affection and respect.
The multiple orgasms aren't bad either! LOL LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually it was his looks at first. I wasn't looking to be in a relationship. When I met him he was so gorgeous that I planned on making him my boy-toy. Before I knew it he was moved in, and we were in love.

He is alpha-hear him roar. He's funny, charming, a man who knows who he is, what he wants, and where he's going. Determined, persistant, a real go-getter. Intense, passionate, a gentleman, very well-mannered. He's gentle and protective with children, and animals.
When he cried when Travis shot Old Yeller I knew I was in love with him.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

4sure said:


> When he cried when Travis shot Old Yeller I knew I was in love with him.


Who doesn't cry when Watching Old Yeller? To this day, this is the ONE movie I can not bear to watch.


----------



## midlifecrisis (Jan 30, 2011)

I married my husband because I thought he wanted the same things that I did. I thought he would be willing to do ANYTHING to take care of his wife and kids. Turns out, not so much. When times got hard financially, I was the one who worked 2 jobs and took care of the kids (I worked one job from home and the other at night). He wasn't willing to give up his "nights and weekends". Cut in to his drinking time. I am not one who needs material things, all I've ever wanted is to be someone who cares about me and my kids and respects me. I failed on both counts, now I'm stuck! There are still some women out there that don't care about money, you just have to look in the right "generation".


----------



## InKor (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi everyone - my first post on this forum.

The first thing that attracted me to my husband was his complete genuine-ness. He seemed authentic, not full of himself. He didn't seem to feel a need to make a show. This made him stand out from everyone around him.


----------

